# 8 month old still nipping/biting!



## baileygirl

Hello  I'm looking for a bit of help with my golden retriever, Bailey, who's 8 months old. She's just the sweetest, kindest, cutest little thing.......BUT (you knew that was coming!) she nips and bites at me, my husband, our kids, our friends, the neighbors, you get the picture. She doesn't seem aggressive necessarily when she does this (if that's possible??), I think she's being playful, but I cannot seem to get through her head that this is totally unacceptable behavior. She's been to an obedience class that stressed "pack mentality" which we just loved and she did awesome at, but she was really on her best behavior there (complete suck up!). We've done the bitter apple spray, holding the jaws shut, a snap of the leash, turning our back and ignoring her (she'll bite our butt!), time-outs in the crate, you name it, it seems, all to no avail. She's so darn quick these days, too, that sometimes it's hard (impossible, actually) to catch her and do an immediate correction (she's a master of drive-by nipping). We do try to keep a line on her at all times so we do have something to grab her by so we can correct her, but there are inevitably times where she is without and she gets away with it (much to my chagrin). What really confuses me is that sometimes when we are able to correct her immediately, she'll know we're mad, hit the deck (as I like to call it), and roll over onto her back in complete submission, only to bite again seconds after we release her. It's almost like she can't help herself, like she knows she's doing wrong, but cannot control herself (I may be reading too much into this). I know goldens are very oral, and she does usually have something in her mouth, but sometimes she'll even nip at us WITH something else in her mouth (stick, ball, toy, etc). In fact, she does that to my boys all the time, she'll go up to their leg/feet, whatever, with a toy in her mouth and try to chew it up against them, which always leads to her getting some skin and hurting them. I'm so confused! She is overall a quite submissive puppy (she's a submissive pee-er, so we've got puddles to prove it), she spends alot of time on her back rolling over for belly rubs , but I can't help but think that she wouldn't bite us if she knew we were the boss, right? So is that my problem? She's thinking she's the boss and can do whatever she wants and for some reason she just wants to bite? Or is this normal puppy behavior?? Any suggestions? I appreciate your help, I honestly don't have a single complaint about her other than this nipping/biting issue, she's a real sweetheart otherwise. Thanks in advance  LB


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

bumping for the trainers!!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

Hmmm - this wouldn't be Griffyn's sister Bailey would it? We have a bit of this still with Griff but it isn't nearly as bad as it used to be.

Griff was born 9/27/06 - when was Bailey Born?


----------



## GoldenShamus

Well, take heart because most of us have been through this or something similar!

It's the terrible two's? LOL...but I remember being very frustrated at times with my own golden at that stage. Patience, training, exercise are the big keys. Also, for me, it always helped to keep my sanity by reading (I love Good Owners, Great Dogs by Brian Kilcommons) because it helped me make sense of what my pup was going through and helped me to keep it in perspective and know how to handle it.

From 8-18 months is when the majority of dog owners give up their dogs. It's a difficult stage, but on the other side of it, you reap the beautiful rewards of a well trained loving family member.


----------



## Lucky's mom

Sounds so much like my Lucky. I do think some dogs are more "reactive" biters then others. Just touching Lucky would cause him to rare back and nip...

Instead of trying to get her to stop completely, you might try this method of training bite inhibition. 
The Bite Stops Here

She's older then what they say to start out, but just go through all the steps.

It worked wonders for Lucky. It was his "magic bullet" so to speak, and solved a real problem we were having with tore up arms and hands, and the simple fact that we couldn't touch him at all. 

And when my kid tried to ride Lucky when he was sleeping, I found out that it really works to prevent injury in those types of situations.

Good luck...I know its frustrating


----------



## Goldndust

NO, it has nothing to do with her being boss! Obviously what your doing isn't working so you have to find what works for your golden. For me the last one it was a small water bottle filled with just plain water kept hidden in my back pocket and he was the absalute worst mouther I ever had. Sometimes mouthing can be a good thing, you can redirect that and train for a good bite inhibition which I seriously would consider if I were you since she is still mouthing a bit now. I give Kode my hand many times to keep this in check and I never all out stop it completely. It can help with a dog fight, as well as with children around the home so as if one would ever accidentally hurt her, she will know the amount of bite she can use.

Consider it a blessing, not a curse right now since your still working with it! Train for Bite Inhibition, it is the best thing one can ever do for there dog. Especially if there are young children in the home.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

It sounds to me like it's an attention getter - if she starts the nipping, give her the opposite of what she wants - a time out or a 5 or 10 minute "down" (much like a time out for children) will help her settle as will distraction of training commands. Use your sit, down and wait or stay commands - they are very good at this at this age. 

Training game: Great for rainy days - have your dog sit and wait in one room while you hide their toy in another. Then give them the OK to come and find the toy. If you use the "Stay" command then she has to wait until you return to her side to give her the release to go. This will help reinforce those commands and in her mind this = fun!

Griff will nudge to play with a toy in his mouth and if he doesn't get the attention he wants, he will do the little nip thing too - this gets him shoo'd from the room and he soon gets the hint that this isn't the way to get us to play.

Try not to let it get to the glazed eye/total chaos state - I know that look well. Do what you need to to stop it when it starts.

I find that if Griff gets the amount of exercise he needs during the day (Usually a 2-3 mile walk in the morning, play exercise during the day for up to 1 hour and 1 mile walk at night) I have no trouble with him at all. We hate rainy days around here. :

Waiting for FlyingQuizini's Advice here.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Yep, sounds like you have a text book Golden there! They are mouthers! Everyone I have had (except for my Dakota) was a mouther. My first Golden, Chelsea, actually jumped up on my back while I was standing at the fence talking to a neighbor and ripped my blouse right down the back! As was said above ----- it does get better. Even Chelsea stopped mouthing around 18 months and never did it again. I think its a phase they go through, kinda like a toddler going through the biting phase. All the above suggestions sound great. I do favor a water bottle with Jasmine. She mouths some but not to a great extent. We have more of a problem with her barking out the window. All I have to do is SHOW her the water bottle and she stops. Jazzy is now 14 months old. Hang in there!

JAzzys Mom


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Griff's mom has given great advice! I'll post more later. My mom is in the hospital and I gotta run. In the meantime, consider the reasons why dogs mouth:

1. to get attention
2. to escalate a game
3. to say, "stop doing fill-in-the-blank"

Behavior only continues if it's being rewarded, so evaluate the situation and consider what might be rewarding to him in how you've responded to the problem so far. Sounds to me the "corrections" (saying so, snout grabbing, etc.) are rewarding to this dog in teh form of attention. Drag line and lots of spontaneous training (sit, down, etc.) is great. Catching him before he glazes over is a wonderful idea. Additional exercise is fantastic. A toy in the mouth is super fantastic. I'm pegging this an attention seeking behavior and I think the fact that she hits the deck isn't necessairly submission, but rather manipulation.

More later... and if not, remind me. 

Good luck with your land shark!


----------



## cubbysan

I am going through the same thing with Brady who is 6 months. It is mostly with my kids. I really think having young kids encourages a lot of this behavior, he treats them like littermates. A lot of it for me, would be that I need to train my kids better. I have 3 girls, who do a lot of "screeching" and I know this just encourages him. 

The only thing right now that stops Brady in his tracks is if I say, "Okay, bedtime!" Then he suddenly becomes a little angel.

I have not tried the water bottle. I will try that.

I do notice that all the sudden in the past few weeks, he has been seeking out his toys and carrying more in his mouth. In the past, he was very rarely interested in them. I am just hoping that as he grows up, it will get better.


----------



## rusty02

*Same thing w/ my Rusty...*

I feel your pain. My 2 yr old Rusty is very similar to your Bailey. He has always from a puppy at 7 weeks old nipped at my husband and I. Nothing to strong to the point to brake skin, but it's still not acceptable. We have tried everything as well and nothing works. Did all the sprays, push down on the tongue, ignore and nothing. If you find something that works please let me know! thanks!


----------



## Janice

Hi,
I have the same kind of issue. My golden is 7 months old, and he does this nipping at me, especially when he wants attention. When I try to push him away, he thinks I am playing
When I go outside, he is always nipping at my feet. I feel like he is not wanting me to walk.

Janice


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Have you taken him to a puppy obedience class? Sounds like he needs to learn how to heel first off so he won't be nipping at you when you walk him. Thats a game they play and if he gets ANY attention when he does that then he will continue to do it. Attention being, continuing to walk. Stop dead in your tracks when he nips at your heels. Just stand there like a statue until he stops nipping and looks at you to see if you will react to him. When he STOPS nipping immediately tell him he's a good boy and give him a little treat. After he stops and looks at you! Then continue to walk. If he begins to nip again do the same identical thing! Continue to do this until it registeres in his little brain that when he STOPS nipping at your heels he gets a goodie! You may only get a step or two forward before he nips again. Persever --- don't give up! He'll get it in time. Remember, at 7 months he is still very much a baby and babies nip to play. 

For a treat you can use pieces of pretzels. Dogs love them and it won't add additional weight on him

Jazzys Mom


----------



## MisterBailey

I have almost the same issue with my own Bailey! Hes now just over 3 months, but hes always done it since we got him.
We tried keeping his leash on him to correct him when he jumps and bites, but that doesnt always work, the water bottle worked a few times and then didnt, same with having a bottle with something in it to rattle at him. 
Hes been to puppy school but we've exhausted all the tips we had been given!
The funny thing is, he ONLY does it to us in his family. Visitors are only treated with affection and cuddles, which is great, but why do we have to get all his craziness??!! lol.
He basically goes beserk and chases us, grabs at our ankles and legs, jumps up and tries to bite. I know hes only playing, but its not the kind of playing I want him to be doing! The only solution we have at the moment is a "time out" in his crate which settles him immediately, but he goes at us again once he gets out :doh:


----------



## Jazzys Mom

If you continue to put him in his crate for punishment he will begin to dislike the crate. Try what I have stated above. It will take some work but eventually will pay off. Three months is very young and the behavior you state Bailey has is typical 3 month old puppy behavior. Enjoy his puppyhood! It will be gone before you know it!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Janice

I am thankful I am not alone after the response on Bailey. I too have done the puppy classes and the spray bottle.
There was a response I am now trying when it comes to the nipping at the feet when walking. I stop whenever he starts that, and don't pay any attention to him. When it seems he knows I am not going to play, he walks away and I continue to walk.
As for the nipping at my hands when he wants attention? I haven't figured out that one. At 7 months and 75lbs, that can be a handful. 

Janice


----------



## cubbysan

Last night, Tama Gellar was on Dateline or 20/20, whichever one was on. There was a family that had the same problem with their young dog.

She showed them to put peanut butter on their hands, legs, and arms. Tell the dog "Give Kisses" and when they do, "Good dog, Good kisses". This will teach them to kiss instead of bite. We have tried this twice today, and it just might be what works with our dog. Works better than anything else I have tried. I'll tell you more in a few days.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

What a good idea! Although I think I would not do my arms and legs. Jazzy would probably think I was a big sandwich! Hands and maybe neck though.

Jazzys Mom


----------



## cubbysan

The kids are always in shorts, so Brady goes after their legs a lot.


----------



## Chaucer and Mom

Chaucer was a nipper/biter when he was a pre-adolescent. Nothing I did or said seemed to discourage him. Finally, every time he bit/nipped, I'd say "No, time out." It took a while, but not too long for him to stop. At first I'd have to warn him. But shortly thereafter, he was able to control himself.

To this day, time -out is a place to be sent when golden "sins" are committed though at this point a warning usually suffices. 

Best of luck.


----------



## Janice

*Puppy Nipping*

I thought it was working for a short time when the dog would nip at my feet, I would stop. He found when I didn't pay attention, he went on his merry way.
Now, that is not working. When I don't pay attention, he now nudges me with his nose and jumps on me. I am not sure which is worse.
It seems like he is going thru another stage in his life of pestering the heck out of me also, and it is really taking a toll on me.
I am now using time outs where I put him in the kitchen area, and separate him from me, but it seems like he is in the kitchen more now than with me. Help!!

Janice


----------



## Chaucer and Mom

Janice said:


> I thought it was working for a short time when the dog would nip at my feet, I would stop. He found when I didn't pay attention, he went on his merry way.
> Now, that is not working. When I don't pay attention, he now nudges me with his nose and jumps on me. I am not sure which is worse.
> It seems like he is going thru another stage in his life of pestering the heck out of me also, and it is really taking a toll on me.
> I am now using time outs where I put him in the kitchen area, and separate him from me, but it seems like he is in the kitchen more now than with me. Help!!
> 
> Janice


 
I know many people on this board will disagree with me... BUT... I have always used Chaucer's crate as a time-out and a bed just the way I used my daughter's bedroom that way. When Chaucer's gets in "his bed", he always, always gets a small treat. When he goes to time out, I walk out of the room and ignore him. I found using a room as time out meant nothing to him because he had free reign of the room.

BTW... I have never had an ounce of trouble getting Chaucer to "get in his bed." He still loves his crate.


----------



## HarrisHarry

*The Toys or any other object of interest.*

Well, I have a possible suggestion for you. When she is nipping/biting you or your family members it is crucial to attain their complete and undivided attention at that moment to alert her that that behavior or action is not wanted, and then replace your finger/hand whatever part is bitten the most lol with a favorite toy or possibly a treat, they like chicken and turkey I have found, cut up little strips, even though it is small they are stiil getting something good. Now I don't know if this is gonna work for you but it has worked for me in the past.


----------



## Bailey's Mom1

Wow, I could have written a lot of your letter. Our Bailey is 5 months old and I really identified with the biting-while having-a-toy-IN-her-mouth, as well as the "but-biting"! Somewhere I read about doing this: when she does it, I say "No biting allowed!" and I go off into the bedroom and shut the door. (just for 2-3 minutes) So far this has really worked. She sits at the door, and is very sad. When I return, she stops the behavior and I can lay on the couch in peace!


----------



## gisabella

Yah, Caper still has real issues w/ nipping and biting. He's a land shark for sure! I'll have to read this post and try out some of the suggestions... Glad it got bumped


----------



## cubbysan

We are still having problems with Brady biting, but we discovered a common denominator in this. Brady only does this biting thing whether to me or my kids when I am home. My kids tell me that when it is just my husband or mother-in-law at home, he never bites them. I now believe it is more of an attention getter. He bites the kids, my kids squeal, I try to stop it, my kids are still squealing. Then it starts all over again. We have even done tests where if I just walk out of the house, he will stop, I walk back in, he starts back up. I now know I am reinforcing this behavior some how. We just started classes again this week, hopefully this extra attention will help.


----------



## Janice

Hi. Kopper's Mom

My Golden has and is still going thru that, and he is 9 months. I have tried just about everything, and do practice time outs. He still does it.

When I walk him, he nips at the leash. When he sees people, he wants to jump on them.

I sure hope they grow out of it.

Janice


----------



## melmallakh

Goldndust said:


> NO, it has nothing to do with her being boss! Obviously what your doing isn't working so you have to find what works for your golden. For me the last one it was a small water bottle filled with just plain water kept hidden in my back pocket and he was the absalute worst mouther I ever had. Sometimes mouthing can be a good thing, you can redirect that and train for a good bite inhibition which I seriously would consider if I were you since she is still mouthing a bit now. I give Kode my hand many times to keep this in check and I never all out stop it completely. It can help with a dog fight, as well as with children around the home so as if one would ever accidentally hurt her, she will know the amount of bite she can use.
> 
> Consider it a blessing, not a curse right now since your still working with it! Train for Bite Inhibition, it is the best thing one can ever do for there dog. Especially if there are young children in the home.


Can you please help me - I am having this problem with my dog he is now 11 month old. It is mostly with my kid (9 years old). Can you explain to me the bottle of water how I can use it to stop this behavior.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Fill a small squirt bottle with plain water. Have the spray on the bottle set a stream. Keep it with you and when he nips IMMEDIATELY ----- as he is nipping, quickly squirt him and say "no bite!" More than likely he'll not know what happened and will try nipping again. Repeat the water squirt. He will learn to associate what he is doing (nipping) with the unpleasant sensation of being squirted with the water bottle. If he doesn't seem to mind the water (some dogs don't mind it at all) then try to put a tablespoon or 2 of apple cider vinegar in the water. Most dogs hat the smell of vinegar.

Once Jasmine began to have a little fit when I put her in her crate when I was leaving the house. I picked up the water bottle and gave her a squirt and said "NO BARK!" She immediately quieted down. Just in case she began to bark in her crate while I was gone I set the water bottle on the couch with the sprayer toward her crate. She didn't make a sound! Now she is 17 months old and all I have to do is SHOW her the bottle and she behaves!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## melmallakh

Thank you so much for the quick reply I will start today with the water bottle will tell you how it goes


----------



## Mary Beth

Maggie does the same thing! I keep saying she is in the 'terrible twos', she's only 7 months old, but I did try the water bottle thing, but she loved to try to catch it, but for her a 'time-out' does seem to work well.


----------



## foreveramber

gisabella said:


> Yah, Caper still has real issues w/ nipping and biting. He's a land shark for sure! I'll have to read this post and try out some of the suggestions... Glad it got bumped


]

thats hillarious!! we call jake the land shark also


----------



## GoldenAldi

rusty02 said:


> I feel your pain. My 2 yr old Rusty is very similar to your Bailey. He has always from a puppy at 7 weeks old nipped at my husband and I. Nothing to strong to the point to brake skin, but it's still not acceptable. We have tried everything as well and nothing works. Did all the sprays, push down on the tongue, ignore and nothing. If you find something that works please let me know! thanks!


Hi!

I was wondering, since you seem to still be looking for more suggestions, does Rusty still nip alot?

Our Marley is almost 15 weeks old, and we've had him since he was 7 weeks. We also have a 7 yr. old Sheltie girl, and an 8 yr. Himalayan. 

Sheldon didn't appreciate Marley coming into the family. She didn't want anything to do with her. She's always been the boss, even with our goldens, who have all crossed over the bridge over the past 2 yrs. We lost all 3 

Marley will start barking at Sheldon, wanting her to play with him, which he absolutely refuses. Then she'll bark back. If I reprimand Marley, Sheldon will "attack". Marley just runs away, then starts barking at her again. This goes on for as long as I let it. At first, I thought, just ignore. Well that didn't help. Then I would get in front of Sheldon, and send Marley away. Then he would start barking at me, and start nipping and running away. Clearly a game for him, but I don't want to play and neither does Sheldon.

So, I have to grab him, hold him, and try to calm him down, but he just bites me, so I am forced to hold his snout shut, so he won't bite me.
With Marley I noticed, that I have to hold it pretty hard and long, and I tell him "Aus" (german command for "stop"). I've tried "no", "no bite", "pfui". "Aus" seems to have an affect at the moment, so I'm using it.

Then, when all else fails, I grab his scruff, put him down and hold him. He fights like a professional wrestler! So I hve to use 2 hands to hold him down. He puts his paw on my hand, I have to push it away. This little guy has shown this sort of behavior since we brought him home. At the breeders I was afraid I was getting a "sleeping pill" with little action. I never thought I'd end up with the alpha of the litter. I was told by the breeder that she had all the pups evaluated before she gave them up. Ours would make a great search and rescue dog, along with being a good show dog.

I have this story about Marley and his first visit to the puppy playground before he turned 8 weeks. He met a lab pup, 2 weeks older. The lab put his paw on Marley's back. He snarled at him. The lab did it again, and Marley attacked him. He let go pretty quick. But about 10 min., the lab starts again. This time Marley really went after him. The trainer had to separate them, so she grabbed each one by the scruff. Marley leaped for the lab, and got the trainer's hand instead. You should have seen the wounds. It was pretty bad! I felt soooo bad, and was totally shocked, that he would be so ferocious. 

I really miss our goldens even more so now, than ever. They would have taught Marley his manners. Sheldon is nothing like a retriever. She is, a herding dog, and yes, even my little Polizei dog. When I reprimand the cat, she charges and barks at the cat. If I scold the bird for making too much noise, Sheldon charges and barks the cage. She thinks she's doing me a favor, and I've been trying to teach her, that's MY job.

Okay, I can see I'm getting off subject.

Nevertheless, I'm desperately looking for more suggestions on how to nip this nipping before it comes into full bloom.

Golden Greetings from Germany,
Aldona with Marley, Sheldon, Chinny and Prince the Cockatiel


----------



## goldencity

I too have used the advice givern in the article "The bite stops here" mentioned by an earlier poster. 
IT REALY WORKS!
Stick with it, and you will cure your dog. A dog which cant be trusted not to bite, espcially children, is a liability. It might just be playing, but to a child [and its parents] who doesnt know then it would seem like an attack.
Dont tolerate and any contact with teeth- you will need to explain to all your family what to do- and your dog will learn.


----------



## Shell2804

Our boy Jarvis is just coming up to 8 months and is still scrunching up his nose and going to nip us if there's something he's not happy with.
But the time out for 1 minute, then 5 minutes, etc etc and taking away all attention from him seems to be doing the trick! I think it is just finding what the best method is for your golden.


----------



## Tioy

Getting a bit scared about what we might be up against after reading this post. I am new here and also new as a puppy mom.
My golden puppy Zingo is 12 weeks and the sweetest little pup.  We had for some weeks ago a lot of biting marks on our hands. He would also jump at us and bite our legs and clothes.
We started ignoring him when he did that and waited until he stopped. When he stopped, we praised him with voice, since petting him or giving him treats just got him started again. When he bites at our hands we are using the bite training mentioned previously. He now thinks we are very sensitive since we sqeak and leave him as soon as his teeth touches our skin. I have come to the conclussion that most of the time when he is jumpy and bitey, actually is tired and cannot settle down. So I have started to pick him up and hold him (making sure he cannot bite. His back against me), and hold him until he is totally relaxed. Sometimes up to 15 min! Lately he falls asleep in my lap as soon as I pick him up and say "time to sleep". Also when we play, he really struggles not to bite. Sometimes he puts his own paw in his mouth to not be tempted to bite. I then give him a toy that he can bite on so we can continue cuddling.

Feeling really hopeful that we had found a way that works.
Will it get worse?
When the teething starts, will we have to start over or use new technics?

I have never had dogs before and I am Swedish so excuse me if my English is not perfect.


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------

